# HTC Desire Friendstream.



## ChrisC (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm having a problem logging into Twitter using friendstream. It keeps saying bad password. Yet on other Twitter apps I can log in fine. Is anyone else having this problem. I suspect its a problem with friendstream and Twitter the way it logs on. Maybe HTC have a fix? Or does anyone know a solution?

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## souljacker (Apr 9, 2011)

I stopped using friendstream ages ago when Twitter started using OAuth and Friend Stream didn't support it. I use the official twitter app now and it's a million times better.

I'd have thought it would have been fixed by now, but maybe not.


----------



## mauvais (Apr 9, 2011)

It is fixed but maybe not on your phone. Have you updated the software, and who (e.g. network or what) did you buy it from?


----------



## ChrisC (Apr 9, 2011)

I bought it from T-Mobile in Southend. About 3 months ago. HTC Desire with stock Rom Froyo. It was working about a week ago perfectly. I have deleted the Twitter account and re set it up, as that's what Google search seemed to suggest. This is to no avail. I'm going to call HTC.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## mauvais (Apr 9, 2011)

What's the software version number? Settings -> About -> Software Info -> Software Number. Should be 2.29.405.5, although T-Mobile provided updates may vary.


----------



## ChrisC (Apr 9, 2011)

Software number is 2.12.110.4. Why do you ask out of interest?

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2011)

I never use the HTC software. Tweetdeck is much better.


----------



## ChrisC (Apr 9, 2011)

Ok Ed, I'll look into that. Cheers.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 9, 2011)

I found tweetdeck crashed constantly.


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2011)

ChrisC said:


> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


^^^
You can turn off that annoying message in Tapatalk preferences by the way.


----------



## ChrisC (Apr 9, 2011)

Done. Didn't know about it. Do you use tapatalk?


----------

